# 8 months old



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh how the time is flying by. My little 13 3/4 inch cotton ball will be 8 months old in a few days. (I know, she needs her fringe trimmed again)


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

How adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Flufftastic!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful......and yes, the time goes so fast!


----------



## MaryS. (Oct 10, 2014)

She is beautiful!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Such a sweetie, Maggie is lovely!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Just like a poo, only clean. I don't understand how that happens.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Maggie is growing older very beautiful.... you are very lucky!


----------

